# Still riding up



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Well after adding 12lbs to the front of my 69 it still wants to ride up the snow. Ma be the snow is just so wet. Any how I was thingking of changing the angle of the scraper bar by putting taller tires on I have on the ariens now 410/6
Has any one done this and did it help keep the front end down .
Thank's Scott


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I grew up in Framingham, north of Saxonville off Elm St near Sudbury!!! I'm in Marlborough now. Let me know if you want some help!!

I find mine will ride up in heavy snow if I'm going too fast. If I go slower, it'll dig in fine. I think it has to do with bucket filling with snow faster than it can throw.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Small world, I grew up in nobscot and now live near salem end rd.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

With this snow type... heavy wet packed snow... I believe it is just natural for it to pull up. Were you going into the new snow or trying it on the old packed 12+inch snow??? That old snow is going to make it ride up for sure...super dense.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Simplicity, I tried it out on old snow with the new weight on. But it was doing a lot of wheelies in the blizzard too. When I doing my route I saw a lot of newer blowers going right threw with out there front ends popping up. From what I have seen all the newer blowers have different scraper bar angles on them. Funny thing is two yr's ago when we had all that snow and I had the 5hp on it, I don't remember the front end popping up so much.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

69,

I bet if you hit just the new snow with the weights it wont pop up....That old stuff we have is like a brick and when you did your route during the blizzard you did not have your weights on yet.. Let me know will be interesting to see....

I was fine with the fresh blizzard snow(24-30") myself but a few days later the snow became water logged and compacted like current old snow and I did my neighbors walkway and all it wanted to do was pull up and wheelie...had to let it ride up back it off and then hit it again and that worked..slow progression...

Try the new wet stuff and tell me/us how it goes...I bet it stays down.


----------

